# Does anyone know how to make a Graduation Gown



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy's graduation from Puppy Kindergarten is the week of November 11th. I would love is someone is able to make her a graduation gown. If you can or would like to please send me a PM and how much for the gown. She will have a cap that they hand out the day of but I think she will look too cute in a gown and would love to have her dressed up for that event. Daisy and I would really appreciate it.

I did look online and all the puppy graduation customes are sold out.  I hope someone responds soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

did you just need the hat as the costume stores have tiny ones for dogs if you try those as i bought some for mine or are you looking for cap and gown as well? what size did you need?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

The class will give out the hats. So I only need a gown. Daisy is a XS/S.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i know i have an xs or small in my halloween bins so let me look for it unless someone else can make for you as you may be able to get someone to make perfect size for you as alot of talented people like chloe bella on here --- I checked ebay and none on there either and i checked petedge


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I really appreciate that. Can you show me a picture of it?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is pic of it


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry I can't help with the making of the gown.... I can't sew a button LOL... My theory is why sew?? isn't that what safety pins were made for ???! LOL 

but just curious...
What color are the little hats they give out? ...do they do black for boys and white for girls? or all black? Are you hosting a graduation party afterward?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

found it and it is a small so pm'ing you now


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 23 2008, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656274


> I'm sorry I can't help with the making of the gown.... I can't sew a button LOL... My theory is why sew?? isn't that what safety pins were made for ???! LOL
> 
> but just curious...
> What color are the little hats they give out? ...do they do black for boys and white for girls? or all black? Are you hosting a graduation party afterward?[/B]



The caps are going to be all black for the boys and the girls. We are not going to have a graduation party afterwards but Daisy
will have a special treat. 



Thank you dwerten, I really appreciate your help but the gown you have it too big for my little Daisy.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

They have cute costumes with black capes at Dollar Tree stores. You could cut and make it shorter and add arm holes.

Also, I saw Daisy's picture on the dog.com contest.......Good Luck!

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------

